

Hidden charges when using Amazon AWS' Free Tier - vindicated
http://mhlakhani.com/blog/2011/01/hidden-charges-aws-free-tier/

======
saurik
Amazon remaps the availability zones for each user randomly in order to load
balance between then, making your "us-east-1" possibly be Ubuntu's "us-
east-4". That is likely the source of these charges. Unfortunately, Amazon
does not provide any official mechanism to figure out that mapping, but
someone once noticed some trick I am now forgetting (and can't find as I have
to run out) involving some UUID or hash-based serial number from one of the
services exposing the maps.

